# Seachem Safe smell!



## lawrencezarb (26 Aug 2015)

Just purchased my first bottle of Seachem Safe and it smells rank.

I have the bottle closed and in a ziplock bag but yet when I open the cupboard the smell is so strong.

I assume the smell is normal and I am looking for ideas of how to best store it so the smell does not escape.

I was thinking of using sandwich spread jars as these seem like they are airtight.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## ian_m (26 Aug 2015)

Yes Seachem Safe and Prime do smell odd, as if gone off, not the nicest of wiffs. That is quite normal.


----------



## lawrencezarb (26 Aug 2015)

Prime is not bad, but Safe is something else!.

Any suggestions on storage of the stuff.


----------



## alto (26 Aug 2015)

Brown glass jars are recommended for this type of chemical (as it's photosensitive), if you can't find these, then you can wrap a plain jar in foil ...
you might send an email off to Seachem & see what they suggest, I've not bought the product but have handled the container in the shop without noticing any smell (though that sulfur odor upon opening is normal)


----------

